

Is ‘adaptive reuse’ the secret to responding creatively to extended old age? - jazzdev
http://www.bigquestionsonline.com/columns/virginia-postrel/live-longer-and-prosper

======
jazzdev
So if you start a startup and retire at 35, what will you do with the next 50
years of your life?

